# Wer hat Lust ein Kinco HMI zu testen?



## spstiger (29 Juni 2011)

Wer hat Lust ein 4" HMI (11 cm Bilddiagonale) von Kinco in einem echten Projekt zu testen?

Wünsche mir einen ehrlichen und objektiven Tester mit einem spannenden Projekt. 

Postet gern eure Projektideen. Für die beste Idee stelle ich ein Touchpanel kostenfrei zum Testen zur Verfügung. Ihr bekommt Hilfestellung bei der Erstellung des Projekts. Den Testbericht, Screenshots und Fotos veröffentliche ich auf meiner Webseite.

Nach dem Projekt könnt ihr euch entscheiden, ob ihr das Touchpanel behalten wollt oder nicht. Es bleibt in jedem Fall kostenfrei. Die Entscheidung Behalten oder Zurückgeben ist Teil des Gesamturteils des Tests.

Freue mich auf kreative Vorschläge

Steffen


----------



## mariob (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Lust weiß ich noch nicht, meine Warmwasser Solaranlage wäre demnächst zu bestücken, wenn ich diese Woche nix zu tun habe schaue ich mir mal die Software an. Problem ist, das geht erst Jahresende richtig los, sofern ich die Baugenehmigung kriege, die 200 ist Haussteuerung (schon vorhanden) und mit den TDs werde ich irgendwie nicht glücklich. Die Dinger sind einfach räudig.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Juni 2011)

hallo,
leider lässt sich die betriebsanleitung nicht runterladen.


----------



## vierlagig (29 Juni 2011)

lust schon, aber was genau soll man mit 4'' schon anfangen?
so kleene finger hat ja nicht mal unsere assistentin


----------



## spstiger (29 Juni 2011)

*...*



mariob schrieb:


> Lust weiß ich noch nicht, meine Warmwasser Solaranlage wäre demnächst zu bestücken, wenn ich diese Woche nix zu tun habe schaue ich mir mal die Software an. Problem ist, das geht erst Jahresende richtig los, sofern ich die Baugenehmigung kriege ...
> 
> Mario



@Mario, Warmwasser Solaranlage hört sich nach einem tollen Referenzprojekt an, auch weil die HMIs ja gut als Datalogger mit verschiedenen Diagrammen funktionieren für Leistung, Temperaturkurven etc ... aber Ende Jahr ist ganz schön spät ... vielleicht mach ich für dich dann noch mal eine zweite Aktion, Solar ist schon ziemlich sexy ... :-D

@dietmar, vielen Dank!! Da hatte ich dann wohl eine Datei verschoben, die ich lieber an ihrem Platz gelassen hätte, blöd ... hab sie wieder richtig hingeschoben ... hier der direkte Link zur Anleitung ... falls ihr weitere Infos braucht, gebt Bescheid ... zur Programmierung findet ihr Infos im Kinco HMI Onlinekurs ...

@vierlagig, naja ich hab auch noch ein 7" Test-HMI liegen ... das müsste aber ein ziemlich geniales Projekt mit vielen Fotos und Screenshots sein, damit ich das hergebe


----------



## vierlagig (29 Juni 2011)

spstiger schrieb:


> @vierlagig, naja ich hab auch noch ein 7" Test-HMI liegen ... das müsste aber ein ziemlich geniales Projekt mit vielen Fotos und Screenshots sein, damit ich das hergebe



s7-300, kuka, hammelmann, an die hundert unterschiedliche programme (damit fahrwege des kukas) ... da kann man bißchen was animieren...

mehr habsch im moment nicht zu bieten


----------



## spstiger (30 Juni 2011)

*geniales HMI Projekt*



vierlagig schrieb:


> s7-300, kuka, hammelmann, an die hundert unterschiedliche programme (damit fahrwege des kukas) ... da kann man bißchen was animieren...
> 
> mehr habsch im moment nicht zu bieten



wow, da bekomme ich beim Lesen schon weiche Knie, das erfüllt meine Erwartungen an ein geniales Projekt in jedem Fall ... 

Welche Schnittstellen schweben dir denn vor? Seriell oder Ethernet? Übernimmt die S7-300 die komplette Kommunikation mit dem HMI oder soll es direkte Kommunikation zu Kuka und Hammelmann geben (z.B. über Modbus RTU oder TCP)?

Ich hatte eigentlich dieses MT4404T Kinco HMI mit 7" Testgerät im Sinn:




Allerdings ist vielleicht dieses MT4424-TE mit besserem Prozessor, mehr Speicher, SD-Karten-Slot z.B. für Datalogging und Ethernet in diesem Projekt besser angebracht:





Das Projekt würde wirklich gut passen, weil die Kinco Software eine Funktion hat, die die Animation von Positionen (Wegen) abhängig zum Beispiel von einem Word in der SPS sehr einfach macht. 

Bin ja wirklich drauf und dran für so ein Referenzprojekt das bessere HMI in den Ring zu werfen. Dann sollten wir aber die Machbarkeit vorher gut prüfen und ein einfaches Proof-of-Concept in der HMI-Software entwickeln, damit wir die wichtigsten Anforderungen vorher abklopfen. Habe großes Vertrauen in die HMI, bin aber auch ein Freund von Praxistests. 

Helfe gern bei der Erstellung der HMI-Bilder für das Proof of Concept. :-D

Freue mich auf Feedback

Steffen


----------



## wlederer (4 Oktober 2011)

*gerne*



spstiger schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust ein 4" HMI (11 cm Bilddiagonale) von Kinco in einem echten Projekt zu testen?
> 
> Wünsche mir einen ehrlichen und objektiven Tester mit einem spannenden Projekt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich moechte gerne die Kinco HMI testen. Unsere Firma entwickelt die automatische Anlagen fuer die Schiffen und sucht einen kostenguenstige HMI. Bis jetzt ist noch nicht klar, welche SPS kann man mit Kinco HMI benutzen? Geht das mit Mitsubishi FX3U oder S7-300?
Waldemar


----------



## Ing_Lupo (4 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

was ist mit kostengünstig gemeint ?

Welche Programierumgebung darfs den sein ?

Für Step7 mit intergiertem Panel 4" oder 5,7"  hab ich was. 

Ing Lupo


----------



## wlederer (4 Oktober 2011)

Wir wollen HMI 7 oder 10 Zoll gross, mit SD, USB und Network. Bei Beijer solche kostet undefaehr 1000 Euro. Mit Programierumgebung ist noch nicht klar. Jetzt benutzen wir GX-Developer, Simatic S7 V5.5, WinCC. Was soll fuer Kinco sein?


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2011)

Muß man für den Schiffbau nicht Geräte mit einer speziellen Zulassung verwenden?


----------



## wlederer (4 Oktober 2011)

Weiss nicht, kann sein. Ich bin neu in diesem Gebiet. Vielleicht jemand kann antworten?


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2011)

wlederer schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, kann sein. Ich bin neu in diesem Gebiet. Vielleicht jemand kann antworten?



Beim Googeln fiel mir Folgendes auf: http://www.computer-automation.de/s...le/71422/4/Die_IT-Anforderungen_im_Schiffbau/


----------



## wlederer (4 Oktober 2011)

Danke schoen Ralle.
Auf der spstiger Seite merkte ich die XC SPS von Xinje. Sehen aehnlich wie Mitsubishi FX aus. Arbeiten sie mit Kinco HMI?


----------



## spstiger (4 Oktober 2011)

*Schiffszulassungen*

Hallo,

ja das ist richtig, für Schiffe ist eine bereits klassengeprüfte Steuerung von Vorteil.

Eine Einführung in das Thema Klassifikation findet ihr hier.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schiffsklassifikation

Ob und welche Klassifizierung notwendig ist, ist abhängig vom Schiffstyp und geplantem Einsatz.

Automatisierunngstechnik kann bereits Klassenzertifikate für verschiedene Klassifikationsgesellschaften haben. Thinget und Kinco haben derzeit allerdings KEINE Klassenzertifikate.

Soweit ich weiss ist auch eine Zertifizierung als Gesamtsystem später noch möglich. Bestehende Geräteklassifikationen erleichtern vermutlich diese erheblich. Welche Zertifikate benötigt werden weiß in der Regel die Werft. Sprecht einfach mal mit denen. 

Für den maritimen Einsatz auf See eignen sich in der Regel auch nicht wirklich alle normalen Steuerungen und Touchpanel gut, die salzhaltigen Atmosphären greifen die Elektronik an. Es gibt dazu spezielle (teurere) Steuerungen mit hoher Korrosionsbeständigkeit, die sich besser eignen.

Falls keine Klassifikation benötigt wird und die Atmosphären kein Problem sind spricht nichts gegen einen Test.


----------



## spstiger (4 Oktober 2011)

wlederer schrieb:


> Danke schoen Ralle.
> Auf der spstiger Seite merkte ich die XC SPS von Xinje. Sehen aehnlich wie Mitsubishi FX aus. Arbeiten sie mit Kinco HMI?



Ja das stimmt, sie lassen sich auch sehr ähnlich programmieren. Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass sich asiatische Hersteller von SPS sehr an Mitsubishi als wichtigsten asiatischen Hersteller orientieren. Eine Übertragung eines Programms aus der Mitsubishi FX als Anweisungsliste ist mit wenigen Modifikationen einfach möglich, habe ich schon gemacht, hat mich für 300 Zeilen AWL etwa 20 Minuten gekostet und hat funktioniert ;-)

An die Kinco-HMI kann man übrigens sowohl Mitsubishi als auch Siemens oder andere problemlos anbinden.


----------



## edison (4 Oktober 2011)

Ist das Testgerät den mittlerweile vergeben?
Heimautomation mittels Vipa Speed7 könnte ich als Thema noch anbieten.


----------



## wlederer (5 Oktober 2011)

spstiger schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, sie lassen sich auch sehr ähnlich programmieren. Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass sich asiatische Hersteller von SPS sehr an Mitsubishi als wichtigsten asiatischen Hersteller orientieren. Eine Übertragung eines Programms aus der Mitsubishi FX als Anweisungsliste ist mit wenigen Modifikationen einfach möglich, habe ich schon gemacht, hat mich für 300 Zeilen AWL etwa 20 Minuten gekostet und hat funktioniert ;-)
> 
> An die Kinco-HMI kann man übrigens sowohl Mitsubishi als auch Siemens oder andere problemlos anbinden.


 
Das ist sehr interessant. Ist Mitzubishi FX mit mancher XC Erweiterungsmodulen kompatibel? Wo kann man die Konfigurationsbeispiele fuer Mitsubishi(oder S7) SPS-Kinco HMI finden?


----------



## spstiger (6 Oktober 2011)

edison schrieb:


> Ist das Testgerät den mittlerweile vergeben?
> Heimautomation mittels Vipa Speed7 könnte ich als Thema noch anbieten.



Hi Edison,

ein Projekt ist bereits umgesetzt. Vipa Speed hört sich interessant an, allerdings bin ich bei Heimautomation immer skeptisch, habe dort wenig Erfahrung. Gibt es für elektrische Geräte in privaten Immobilien außer CE weitere Normen, die es einzuhalten gibt? Ich bin mir da nicht sicher.

Grüße

Steffen


----------



## spstiger (6 Oktober 2011)

wlederer schrieb:


> Das ist sehr interessant. Ist Mitzubishi FX mit mancher XC Erweiterungsmodulen kompatibel? Wo kann man die Konfigurationsbeispiele fuer Mitsubishi(oder S7) SPS-Kinco HMI finden?



Die Kompatibilität der Erweiterungsmodule habe ich nicht getestet, ich glaube aber nicht, dass das funktioniert. Die Hardware ist eine eigene Plattform, allerdings sind Adressierung und Befehlssatz wirklich fast gleich.

Beispielprogramme gibt es hier.

Das Prinzip der Datenanbindung an die SPS ist hier beschrieben.

Auf der HMI-Übersichtsseite gibt es die Anschlussdokumentation für verschiedene SPS als Download. Dieser stammt aus der Dokumentation der EV5000 Software.

Alle Fragen zur Programmierung beantworten wir gern.

Steffen


----------



## wlederer (6 Oktober 2011)

Danke schoen Steffen.
Is das physikalisch moeglich, eine XC Erweiterungsmodule in Mitsubishi FX Base unit (z.B. FX3U) einstecken? Passen sie?


----------



## edison (6 Oktober 2011)

spstiger schrieb:


> Gibt es für elektrische Geräte in privaten Immobilien außer CE weitere Normen, die es einzuhalten gibt?



Ich bin auch nicht so der Normenreiter.
Geräte, die in Maschinen verbaut werden, fallen wohl nicht unter das Elektrogeräteentsorgungsgesetz.


----------



## spstiger (7 Oktober 2011)

wlederer schrieb:


> Danke schoen Steffen.
> Is das physikalisch moeglich, eine XC Erweiterungsmodule in Mitsubishi FX Base unit (z.B. FX3U) einstecken? Passen sie?



Habe leider keine Mitsubishi-Steuerung hier, um es auszuprobieren. Würde mich aber sehr wundern, wenn das kompatibel wäre. Ich glaube nicht, dass Mitsubishi die Kommunikation mit den Erweiterungen offen gelegt hat. Wissen tu ich es aber nicht


----------



## spstiger (7 Oktober 2011)

edison schrieb:


> Geräte, die in Maschinen verbaut werden, fallen wohl nicht unter das Elektrogeräteentsorgungsgesetz.



Ok alles klar, danke für die Info


----------

